
You're already a pretty good designer - bergal
http://method.ac/blog/design/programmers-designers.html
======
wylie
I consider myself to be a programmer and a designer, and while my education
has mostly been focused on programming, I have taken a fair share of art and
design courses as well. Everything I have learned and done leads me to the
same conclusion that Mark makes: good programming and good design are not very
different.

What the article is not saying is that being a good programmer will give you
good design skills. (Usually it's inversely correlated.) But both programming
and design require logical thinking, abstraction, and creativity. They both
take practice and a certain mindset. While programmers use data to model
software, a designer will base their decisions on what's best for users.

The key point of this article is that as a programmer, you can (and should)
start thinking about your design from the user's perspective. Focus on what's
best for the users, don't compromise there, and then worry about
implementation. It's a recipe for success.

